# anasını satayım



## FlyingBird

Please could someone explain me what it mean anasını satayım?

i need to know when do you say that, is it vulgar word or not, what does it mean literaly?

Also could you tell me why do you say 'anası' (his/her mom) and not for example ananı satayım?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## Kurosakii

Yes, it is a vulgar word. there are many ways to use it, us turks are very creative when it comes to cusses  it is generally used at the end of a sentence, like not as in, fuck you, but like "damn it"
and the origin to it... As in his/her/its mother is a prostitute and you are the pimp, like you sell her. Wow i had a hard time explaining it... Hope i made it clear.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you for your explanation. But i still don't understand good.

i saw an video in youtube and guy watched a football match and he said like that:  *Anasını satayım bir gol atamazlar*

Why he said like that and to who? Why he didn't say ananı satayım or ananızı satayım or analarını satayım?  (anaları=their mothers, anan=your mother)

Also why do you say satayım and not satarım?

When do you use ananı satayım or ananızı satayım and so on?

could you give me some more examples please.

i know there is a lot of questions but i need to know thank you


----------



## Kurosakii

Well, it is used as an expression of anger. He probably didnt even think that much while saying it. It can be differed as "anasını sattığımın" and such.


----------



## FlyingBird

Can you please give me some examples with anasını sattığımın so i can understand better? could you explain me why it say sattığım*ın? *i never heard like that 

i just saw sentence like this: anasını sattığımın dünyası

What does it mean literaly?

Also you didnt answer me, is anasını satayım only correct or you can also say ananı satayım, ananızı satayım and so on? and when do you say like that?


----------



## Black4blue

No, you can't say _ananı satayım_ otherwise that person may smash you in a second .
It's only _anasını_, because you don't say it to the person you are talking. You say it for something you are talking about.
_Anasını satayım bir gol atamazlar. _--> Here, that person isn't saying it to the players or his friends. He is saying it to the *situation of that they can't make a goal.*
Why is it _satayım_ and not _satarım_? Well, most of the swears are used in optative mood in Turkish. Such as _"... s**eyim"_.
If you use it in present tense (_satarım_), it means you are threatening that person._ (Eğer ...... yaparsan, ...... yaparım.)_
_Anasını sattığımın dünyası_: The world of the one whose mother I sold.


----------



## Rallino

I agree with Black4blue,

ananı satayım, ananızı satayım etc. are not idiomatic. They would sound funny. 
"Anasını satayım" is no longer perceived as an insult, it's just a slang expression, meaning "damn it", "for God's sake" or something along those lines.

With _sikmek_ warn, however, all the possessives can be used: _Ananı sikeyim, anasını sikeyim, ananızı sikeyim_, and so on. This one is a heavy insult, though. I strongly recommend that you be cautious with it and avoid using it on random occasions.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you so much Rallino and Black4blue, now it's much more clear 

Çook teşekkür ederim


----------

